# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  incasso fattura dopo chiusura p.iva

## fermio

Ho un problema.
Ho chiuso la p.iva il 31/12/2007. Non sapendo alcune cose...
Un cliente mi ha pagato l'ultima fattura di dicembre 2007 il giorno 31/01/2008. 
Quindi in pratica avevo chiuso senza aver incassato tutto. 
Come si mette la questione col fisco ora???  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non c'è nulla di strano ad incassare fatture dopo la chiusura della partita iva dei professionsti !  :Smile: 
Il compenso incassato andrà indicato in Unico 09, nel quadro RL. 
Verifica di non dover ancora incassare fatture in sospensione Iva (emesse ad enti pubblici). 
ciao   

> Ho un problema.
> Ho chiuso la p.iva il 31/12/2007. Non sapendo alcune cose...
> Un cliente mi ha pagato l'ultima fattura di dicembre 2007 il giorno 31/01/2008. 
> Quindi in pratica avevo chiuso senza aver incassato tutto. 
> Come si mette la questione col fisco ora???

----------


## steclick

... leggendo mi sono posto una domanda....e se per errore venisse chiusa una partita iva con data antecedente l'emissione di alcune fatture? (a parte il limite dei trenta giorni...)

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io correggerei la data fattura. 
ciao   

> ... leggendo mi sono posto una domanda....e se per errore venisse chiusa una partita iva con data antecedente l'emissione di alcune fatture? (a parte il limite dei trenta giorni...)

----------


## pettirosso

Con la circolare 11/E del 2007, l'genzia delle Entrate ha preso posizione sul problema degli adempimenti fiscali derivanti dalla cessazione dell'attivit&#224; professionale 
in particolare il lavoratore autonomo che decide di interrompere le prestazioni professionali &#232; tenuto a mantenere aperta la partita Iva fino all&#236;esaurimento di
tutte le operazioni dirette alla definizione dei rapporti giuridici pendenti, cio&#232; fino all'incasso dei crediti derivanti dalle prestazioni fornite ai clienti prima della interruzione della attivit&#224;  
con questa indicazione, l'agenzia si pone in contrasto con la tesi  secondo cui i crediti incassati da un professionista dopo la chiusura della partita
Iva costituiscono redditi diversi 
va detto che ambo le posizioni di cui sopra rappresentate non si fondano su specifiche disposizioni normative 
pertanto poiche comunque &#232; stato chiusa la partita iva bisogna emettere almeno una ricevuta

----------


## danilo sciuto

> va detto che ambo le posizioni di cui sopra rappresentate non si fondano su specifiche disposizioni normative

  Beh, impedire ad un contribuente di chiudere la partita iva finchè non incassa è completamente fuori dal mondo. 
Non è vero che la mia affermazione non è basata sulla norma....

----------


## @barby

> Non c'è nulla di strano ad incassare fatture dopo la chiusura della partita iva dei professionsti ! 
> Il compenso incassato andrà indicato in Unico 09, nel quadro RL. 
> Verifica di non dover ancora incassare fatture in sospensione Iva (emesse ad enti pubblici). 
> ciao

  Se il contribente è iscritto alla gestione separata è tenuto poi al pagamento del contributo inps sui compensi che dichiarerà nel quadro RL quando incasserà le fatture? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se il contribente è iscritto alla gestione separata è tenuto poi al pagamento del contributo inps sui compensi che dichiarerà nel quadro RL quando incasserà le fatture? 
> grazie

  
Non mi risulta. 
ciao

----------


## @barby

> Non mi risulta. 
> ciao

  Perfetto!!  
grazie e ciao

----------


## giuliorag@iol.it

intervengo anche se il quesito di questo forum era stato posto molti mesi fa.  
A mio modesto avviso, bisogna analizzare il problema,  prima da un punto di vista giuridico,  poi dal punto di vista fiscale.  Nella citata circolare 11/E del 16/02/07  al punto 7/1 si parla dell'obbligo di mantenere la partita IVA aperta  finchè non è stato ultimato l'incasso relativo alla cessione della clientela. L'agenzia termina precisando che, come già affermato in passato, anche l'incasso dei crediti da prestazioni professionali, devono avvenire prima della chiusura della partita IVA. 
Io non sono affatto d'accordo. 
Si pensi ad un professionista che viene assunto nella pubblica amministrazione, deve chiudere immediatamente la sua partita IVA per incompatibilità con l'impiego pubblico (D.Lgs. 165/2001). Potrebbe mai una norma di tipo "fiscale" , impedirmi di accettare un pubblico impiego solo perchè devo ancora incassare dei crediti? O potrebbe mai il fisco impedirmi di incassare un credito,  ad esempio di due anni fa (anche se derivante da una EX attività di lavoro autonomo professionale), per il solo fatto di aver cessato la mia attività professionale e quindi chiuso la partita IVA??????? . 
Non condivido neppure, come affermato dall'A.delle E. nel forum fiscale di Italia oggi del 20/01/2007, che l'attività professionale si possa ritenere cessata solo dopo l'esaurimento di tutte le operazioni , ulteriori,  rispetto all'interruzione delle prestazioni professionali, compresi quindi anceh gli incassi.  
Faccio un esempio: se un professionista chiude la partita iva per cessazione attività, e a distanza di qualche anno,  un creditore onesto decidesse di onorare il suo debito (credito che il professionsita pensava definitivamente inesegibile), il professionista dovrebbe rinunciare all'incasso?  Secondo me siamo nella "fantafiscalita' ".  
Le circolari dell'Agenzia non sono Fonti del diritto a cui bisogna per forza di legge attenerci.  Il Dpre 633/72 all'art. 5 definisce esercizio di erti e professioni:  l'ersercizio per professione ABITUALE , ancorchè non esclusiva di ogni attività di lavoro autonomo.  Qui nasce il presupposto soggettivo dell'imposta IVA e quindi anche dell'obbligo della partita IVA (ex art. 35).
 Nel Tuir (art. 53 c.1),  praticamente si ripete quanto previsto ai fini IVA nel sopra menzionato art. 5. 
L'ABITUALITà è quindi un elemento essenziale per l'attrazzione dei compensi professionali nell'art. 53 e 54 del TUIR e nell'art. 5 dell' IVA . Mancando l'abitualità vengono a mancare tutti i presupposti soggettivi per l'allicazione dell'IVA e del lavoro autonomo PROFESSIONALE.  
Di conseguenza, l'incasso di una parcella,  o di un compenso anche non fatturato durante il periodo di possesso della partita IVA (per mancaza del presupposto dell'avvento del momento impositivo, art. 6),  dopo la chiusura della stessa, a mio avviso è un'operazione perfettamente lecita, non rientrante  nel campo di applicazione dell'IVA e da tassare ai fini delle impsote dirette, secondo il dettato dell'art. 67 lettera L.  (Tuir). 
Gradirei un parere in merito,  da parte Vostra.

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Avanzo una proposta di modifica legislativa per risolvere una volta per tutte il problema, modifica che abbia il seguente effetto : 
quando un professionista chiude la posizione iva &#232; obbligato ad emettere le fatture per le prestazioni in attesa di incasso in regime di esigibilit&#224; differita, con la conseguenza che il compenso fatturato non incide sul reddito in quanto non incassato e l'IVA relativa sar&#224; versata con codice specifico al momento dell'incasso

----------


## senese8

io credo tu abbia ragione! Non mi risulta vi sia una norma(e non una circolare) che vieti la chiusura della p.iva da parte di un professionista che ha perso i requisiti di "abitualità",,,,egli può emettere tutte le fatture di questo mondo ma se non le incassa non tasserà i suoi compensi...lo farà quando materialmente incasserà i soldi...se paradossalmente passano degli anni che dovrebbe fare? dire no grazie oppure aspettare con la p.iva aperta? non diciamo sciocchezze...li inserirà in dichiarazione come redditi diversi e forse sarebbe il caso di emettere una ricevuta...o sbaglio?

----------


## PAPOLINO

Sono più che d'accordo anche perchè è successo al mio studio associato.
La mia ex collega ha trovato un bellissimo posto di lavoro e per incompatibilità ha dovuto cessare l'attività professionale al 31/12/07. Lo studio associato era composto solo da noi 2 e così abbiamo chiuso la PI emettendo tutte le fatture prima della cessazione ma tanti incassi sono avvenuti nel 2008 (assegni intestati allo studio associato che aveva fatturato).
Tra l'altro ora mi sorge il dubbio che il 770 dei clienti indicherà come percipiente lo studio associato e invece noi dovremo dichiarare i redditi quali persone fisiche.
La mia collega dichiarerà nel quadro L e io che ho riaperto la partita IVA non so se dovrò indicarli nel quadro L ovvero nel quadro E...

----------


## antonius

la risposta è soddisfacente e calza in un punto al mio caso che volevo sottoporre.Un ingegnere vince un concorso nel ministero dell'interno. deve chiudere la partita iva prima dell'assunzione (tipo 1 giorno prima)? ma il problema vero è che lo stesso ing. è impegnato in alcuni lavori (con lettera di incarico dalla Regione - addirittura -) ovvero dei collaudi che saranno ultimati e quindi fatturati in data successiva alla data di assunzione pubblica. Cosa devo consigliare al clinete?grazie

----------


## KURL

> Avanzo una proposta di modifica legislativa per risolvere una volta per tutte il problema, modifica che abbia il seguente effetto : 
> quando un professionista chiude la posizione iva è obbligato ad emettere le fatture per le prestazioni in attesa di incasso in regime di esigibilità differita, con la conseguenza che il compenso fatturato non incide sul reddito in quanto non incassato e l'IVA relativa sarà versata con codice specifico al momento dell'incasso

  Riprendo questa vecchia ma interessante discussione. 
si, molto lineare fare le parcelle con IVA sospesa; ma poi a partita IVA cessata, senza obbligo di fare dichiarazione IVA (o il relativo quadro in UPF), come si fa? Non si potrebbe nemmeno indicare la partita IVA cessata sulla dichiarazione, perché appunto con la cessazione non c'è più nessuna dichiarazione da fare (a parte quella da presentare l'anno successivo alla cessazione). 
Anche io ho per le mani un caso analogo a quelli descritti: professionista che diviene in corso del 2011 dipendente pubblico, ha già presentato da un anno (nel 2010) parcella IVA sospesa al Tribunale per pagamento compensi a carico dell'Erario; e adesso che si fa?
Se entro il 31.12.2011 arriverà il pagamento, essendovi una partita IVA in vita nei primi mesi del 2011, in qualche maniera si risolve nella dichiarazione 2012 per l'esercizio 2011.
Ma se il pagamento arriverà nel 2012 o successivi, che fare? Nota di rettifica e restituire l'IVA al mittente?
A volte l'A.d.E. non dà soluzione ai casi che in concreto si verificano, e risolvere simili rebus non è semplice.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche io ho per le mani un caso analogo a quelli descritti: professionista che diviene in corso del 2011 dipendente pubblico, ha già presentato da un anno (nel 2010) parcella IVA sospesa al Tribunale per pagamento compensi a carico dell'Erario; e adesso che si fa?
> Se entro il 31.12.2011 arriverà il pagamento, essendovi una partita IVA in vita nei primi mesi del 2011, in qualche maniera si risolve nella dichiarazione 2012 per l'esercizio 2011.
> Ma se il pagamento arriverà nel 2012 o successivi, che fare? Nota di rettifica e restituire l'IVA al mittente?
> A volte l'A.d.E. non dà soluzione ai casi che in concreto si verificano, e risolvere simili rebus non è semplice.

  Se chiude la partita iva cessa il regime di sospensione, e deve pagare l'iva.

----------


## pikkio

Eccola qua, cercavo giusto una discussione del genere. 
Un cliente, medico legale, ora nei minimi che al 1.1.2012 ne uscirà, decide di chiudere la partita iva al 31 dicembre. 
Lavora per compagnie assicurative le quali, a fronte delle fatture emesse, pagano da 60 a 120 gg successivi. 
Se chiude la partita iva quindi i compensi incassati nel 2012 faranno reddito "diverso"?? 
E soprattutto, nessuno sindacherà tale importo... nel senso che potrebbero essere 8/10 mila euro. 
Ammettendo, infine, che egli decida di mantenere la partita iva, non ricordo più se le fatture emesse oggi come minimo e quindi senza iva se incassate domani e quindi in regime iva (la medicina legale è soggetta ad iva) dovranno esservi soggette o no???  
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se chiude la partita iva quindi i compensi incassati nel 2012 faranno reddito "diverso"??

  Esattamente. Nessuna paura di "sindacature"  :Wink:      

> Ammettendo, infine, che egli decida di mantenere la partita iva, non ricordo più se le fatture emesse oggi come minimo e quindi senza iva se incassate domani e quindi in regime iva (la medicina legale è soggetta ad iva) dovranno esservi soggette o no???  
> Grazie.

  Fattura già emessa ... resta senza iva.  :Smile:

----------


## pikkio

Denghiù Danilo  :Smile:

----------


## xd1976

anche io ho un caso analogo 
soggetto con regime delle nuove iniziative imprenditoriali ha deciso di chiudere la p.iva a dicembre 2011 ma restano da incassare fatture per almeno 4000 
Circa la dichiarazione dei compensi mi è chiaro che occorrerà dichiararli tra gli altri redditi ma per l'iva ricevuta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Circa la dichiarazione dei compensi mi è chiaro che occorrerà dichiararli tra gli altri redditi ma per l'iva ricevuta?

  L'iva va versata come iva annuale per l'anno 2011, il 16/3/11.

----------


## marcov77

> Se chiude la partita iva cessa il regime di sospensione, e deve pagare l'iva.

  
Danilo, un mio cliente ingegnere ha emesso delle fatture ad Enti Pubblici con Iva ad esigibilità differita. Vorrebbe cessare l'attività, ma ancora non ha incassato alcune parcelle di importo rilevante.
Ho letto che dovrebbe versare l'iva in sospensione; cosa posso consigliarli.
Mi ha chiesto se poteva cedere questo credito ad una società di professionisti dato che nella convenzione con l'Ente non sussiste il divieto di cessione del credito. Tutto ciò è possibile? Oppure deve aspettare che gli Enti debitori "facciano soldi"?!?!?!
Grazie in anticipo, Marco.  :Smile:

----------


## cinzia2642

riprendo la discussione perchè un cliente dello studio, agente di commercio, ha chiuso la partita iva il 31/12/2012.
adesso , a seguito di un verbale di conciliazione in sede sindacale, deve incassare degli importi a titolo di "saldo di tutte le provvigioni maturate e maturande" e altre a titolo di "importo lordo omnicomprensivo" allo scopo di porre fine ad ogni lite insorta o che possa insorgere in relazione allo svolgimento ed alla cessazione del rapporto di agenzia.
io avevo proposto di emettere due ricevute, la prima per prestazione occasionale con ritenuta del 20% da inserire poi nel quadro L e l'altra metterla a tassazione separata , come da chiarimento reso da Assonime del 2011.
la ditta invece vuole che riapra la partita iva per emettere le fatture facendo riferimento alla risoluzione n. 232 del 20/8/2009.
se fosse possibile avere un qualsiasi documento successivo al 2009 .... ma non riesco a trovarlo. Grazie

----------


## jiumanji

Riapro la discussione sperando che qualcuno mi possa chiarire le idee.
Si parla sempre di chiusura p.iva, ma questa volta in regime dei minimi, dove non si incassa e di conseguenza non si versa iva.
La circolare dell'agenzia delle entrate o meglio il quesito n.232 20/08/2009, dice chiaramente che si può chiudere p.iva a patto di versare anticipatamente l'imposta. Ma nel caso di regime dei minimi che imposta si deve versare?
Nel caso di incasso dopo la cessazione di attività (si parla di studio tecnico professionale) i redditi a che tipo di tassazione saranno sottoposti?

----------


## Bomber

Reddito diverso, RL.

----------

